# First Permanent Home Layout



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi There
I have not been an active participant in this forum until recently but have been keeping up with the posts of this group while preparing to construct our first permanent layout. I have enjoyed and do appreciate the sharing of tech talk and other experiences in this forum.

Over the last 6 months, I have been working on our layout, expanding the table which had been built to fit a room in our last house, to allow for the somewhat greater space available in our new house. It is located in what had been the dining room of our new house which was too small to accommodate our dining room table, so for the first time, the trains can remain set up all of the time.

I have yet to figure out how to post videos and pictures on this site so for those that would like to take a look, go to my YouTube site and view a video recently completed. It is in 2 parts, with the first part showing a temporary layout set up in our old garage on plywood sheets over saw horses. The second part is an overview of the new table in our new house.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3AAwLGSixQ

Your comments and suggestions are welcome. We do plan to add more accessories, structures, roads, people, etc. to be followed by one or more elevated tracks, to be independent of the existing tracks (base level).

Thank you again for your past sharing and I look forward to opportunities to give back to the group.

Best Regards,

Art Cooper
North Texas

P.S.: For those of you that enjoy other machines and related activities, feel free to view other videos at my YouTube Channel https://www.youtube.com/user/GreenJumperTX/featured?view_as=public


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...Nice....Nice.... What can I say??....NICE!!.. My summer toys are my 69 Nova and my 85 Monte Carlo SS.. Been drag racing and stock car racing since I was 16. I'm now 64..


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi There
Very Nice Nova. My car building days are over. I do enjoy the trains and my radio control activities - nitro boats and airplane crashing (I am better at crashing than flying...). I do like to fish when I can - not as often these days.
Take Care
Art


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Very nice layouts. I especially like the temp one in the garage. You can have a lot going on at one time on that platform. On the perm platform, I think that's a Northern on the outside track but can't pin down the loco on the inside track. Is that a Pacific?

Flyernut, you know you're getting old when cars you used to service new from the factory for delivery to customers are now antiques. I was a Chevy line mechanic from 1963 to 1973 (I'm so old I started out in a DeSoto dealership). 

I'll challenge that Nova to a hill climb.


----------



## trainman23 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals

The larger engine on the inew layout is a Northern 332 but has a Timko flywheel motor (DC) with rectifier. The second running loco is a 322 Hudson (4-6-4) and is also equipped with a Timko motor.

Take Care

Art Cooper
North TX


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent. I was guessing a Hudson but lacked conviction. Very nice.

Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> Very nice layouts. I especially like the temp one in the garage. You can have a lot going on at one time on that platform. On the perm platform, I think that's a Northern on the outside track but can't pin down the loco on the inside track. Is that a Pacific?
> 
> Flyernut, you know you're getting old when cars you used to service new from the factory for delivery to customers are now antiques. I was a Chevy line mechanic from 1963 to 1973 (I'm so old I started out in a DeSoto dealership).
> 
> I'll challenge that Nova to a hill climb.


Straight line only Larry!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

